# Can a 3 year old get a yeast infection?



## Kaya's Mama (Jan 13, 2002)

I cant figure it out. Kaya's vagina is bright red on the outside and she keeps touching it and telling me it hurts. I dont know could she have a yeast infection this young???? I checked her underwear and there was a bit of discharge but it also could just be pee drips you know??? She is not on antibiotics but had MMR vax a few weeks ago and is now on homeopathic remedies for a reaction. I dont think either of the two could have caused this. She goes to the bathroom by herself for a while now and maybe she isnt wiping good enough????? I have no idea. I am a bit worried. Any experience with this????? I am not taking her to the doctor so I need some natural remedy ideas to help her.

Thanks


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

I've just been doing alot of reading about yeast infections as my 16 mods has oral thrush.. I think the thing with yeast is that we all have the stuff present in our systems, but normally our bodies own chemistry keeps it at bay, but when the immune system is depresssed or changed in some way the yeast can thrive.. so if in fact it is yeast then maybe it's present because the mmr has messed with her immune system. Just a thought. Maybe someone else has some more insightful answer...
ALso.. I have been using grapefruit seed extract... 10 drops in an ounce of distilled water to combat the thrush.. I think you can take it internaly also.. something for you to research..







I've seen alot of posts here about this if you do a search..


----------



## Kaya's Mama (Jan 13, 2002)

THank you for your response! This is making all kinds of sense to me now! Can I say Duh to myself!








I will search for other posts!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes. Dd has a constant yeast infection. Our yeast problems are hereditary, we lack something that processes acidopholis and there fore cannot fight it off. i take caprylic acid and she takes Proflavinal. Both have been very helpful.

So has cutting out sugar, but we aren't very good at that.


----------



## chocobotkid (Mar 3, 2002)

she can definetly have yeast. especially if she was on anti biotics. grape fruit seed extract works well. also you can put tea tree oil in her bath, just a few drops. and wash her area with baking soda and water. cut out wheat dairy and SUGAR!
hope it goes away!


----------



## hippiemom (Jan 7, 2002)

she could get a thrush type rash too if she pees just a little and is constantly wet or damp. i would do soaks in the tub with baking soda and then air dry and apply comfrey salve, esp at night when it won't be disturbed and can really sink in. you could also try some room temp plain yogurt. this worked on my babies when they had yeast diaper rash. have her eat lots of yougurt too, and drink as much water as you can convince her to. yeast rash is easily recognizable as it is little red raised dots as opposed to just red. it can also appear as crepy red sort of scaly skin. hope she is better soon!


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

I would also give her acidophilus daily, I had a mild yeast infection & I took lots of this as well as one dose of a homeopthic remedy (at the advice of my homeopath) & it cleared up. My friend used to get one every 3 months, started on daily acidophilus & it has been over 7 months with no recurrance. Also if she likes yogurt, the ones with live culture has it in there as well.
HTH

Kim


----------



## Kaya's Mama (Jan 13, 2002)

Thanks Mamas! I have been giving her acidophilus and I found this powder at the health food store with tea tree oil and some other stuff. It said on the container that it can treat yeast diapers rashes. I think she may just have the yeast on the outside. It is going away already! But I will continue the acid. and I took her off dairy for a few days now.


----------

